# Any advice on breeding a short male with a tall female



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

The are all pygmys but our male is short like a 1ft and a half tall and our girls range between 2 1/2 ft and 3 1/2 ft and Drake just can't get to them he tries and tries but all he gets is air! :slapfloor:


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I would build him a "pitchers mound" . Something he can stand on an get that xtra highth he needs. You may need to help him by holding the does near it.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't have a lot of experience, but about a third of it is breeding nubian does to pygmy bucks to get kinder goats. If you give him something higher to stand on, a hay or straw bale might be too high for you, but something solid, and hold the doe there. The buck can figure it out, but my does are willing but unable to get the idea of backing up to something like that. We have had great success, even though it always seems highly unlikely, a 2 second affair. 

Jan in New Mexico


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had a buck that was only 7 months old, and he bred those big girls of mine without any trouble. If the girl is in standing hear, she will make due for him.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: I had to build a "ramp" for Joe when I was trying to breed him to one of my girls


----------



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

My husband and brother moved them to the small pen and put things in there to stand on if they don't get it shortly :ROFL: i will put her in place for him to get standing on something. Thanks


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I put my alpine in the milk stand and then put the step up behind her so that my young boer could get her last year


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh what we go through to get our girls "dates"


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

You could put him in "heels" :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

Yall are hilarilous. :ROFL: I am not sure she is in standing heat. He is still trying to mount her but she runs. We have moved her and him to the small pen and hubby is working on building a ramp type thing so they can breed if he really can't get her once she is in standing heat.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How old is Drake? Sometimes even age will factor in when in rutt...young and anxious, in a hurry...experienced and laid back older boys seem to think that the doe will always be available so they aren't in too much of a hurry.

Hank, my pygmy buck was 4 months old and 13 inches at the withers when he bred my two 2 year old pygmy does who were 18 inches tall.....they were able to match up because each of those girls stood in the ditch that runs below the barn while he stood on the bank of it!!

Where theres a will theres a way, you may need to hold your taller girls in front of him....and when they are in standing heat, they won't be running away, they'll be flagging his face with their tails and squatting to pee in front of him too.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Where there is a will, there is a way. Those does will even lay down if they have to. If they want it they will do what it takes to get it, plane and simple. :thumb:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh, *wipes brow as she reads all the answers* and I thought i was 'weird' for making a stud mound out of cement blocks. . . . glad to know . . .I wasn't the only one .... :ROFL:


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

Stand him on a pallet with a board on top and back her up to it. When we had bred mini Toggs we had to stack two pallets high for the Nigerian buck to reach the Togg does.


----------

